# Hoof boots



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

are those the same thing as bell boots? If they are, horses wear them who clip the back of their front "heels". People put them on in the pasture and when working them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No, I'm talking like EasyBoots.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like Easyboot Epics the very best out of the ones I've tried. I've put lots and lots of mileage on them and have worn out a couple of sets. I occasionally have to replace a cable or patch a "gaiter" (the thing that wraps around the pastern) but really I have been very happy with them. 

Others I have tried:

Old Macs (the original style). I bought them from Easycare and the soles started cracking after only two rides in the rocks (I only boot for rocky rides). So I sent them back and got them replaced with Epics.

Easyboot Bare- I thought they were difficult to get on and off, so I replaced the bungee system with cables, essentially turning them into Epics. I also think they have less traction than the Epics and I feel like my horse is more likely to slide in loose rocks. 

Easyboot Gloves- I've tried the "fit kit" and they didn't fit my horse's front hooves well at all, so I returned the fit kit and bought Epics instead. My horse has wide feet, and he wears a breakover pattern in the toes. The gloves are made for a round toe, not one with a squarish breakover like my Mustang.

So yeah, I like the Epics! 

I've never tried the Cavallos Simple boots, but they looks A LOT like Old Macs, and after trying Old Macs, I figure I would break them, lol!

If you haven't already been to EasyCare's website, go there. They make nearly every boot available on the market, so there is info and comparisons of all the boots there.

I usually only boot the fronts on my horses, and I usually only boot for riding in rocks. But when I do use them, they are a Godsend for barefoot horses.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I just use plain easyboots occasionally. They work well for me.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

My friend has recently started using the SimpleBoots, and thinks they are great. There must be some other users locally, as I've several times come across bootprints while hiking (some miles from trailheads).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I don't have them, but started looking into them recently. I was all about getting the Easyboot Gloves, after reading some great reviews on another post here. But, my BO and anoother friend had seen the Cavallos, and read very good reviews on them. I had heard they wear pretty quickly, and for the price, they shouldn't! So, after looking to see what the warranty was, and finding NOTHING, I called the company-twice, lefft messages.......no returned call. If they cannot even call back when they don't even HAVE my $$ yet, what will it be like when they do? Think I will stick to the Easyboots, altho I do understand they can be difficult to fit properly.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've used the regular easyboot. The Epics, The Bares, and now the Gloves.

I've tore off buckles, broke cables, broke bungies, and tore gaiters If you are going to ride in mountains, You will need to occassionally repair these boots.

I found the gloves are the easiest to put on. They stay on pretty well. But I still lose a boot occassional at a canter or gallop. Especially if there is any twisting or turning involved. 

I don't ride in arenas. So I can't speak for that kind if riding. I try not to use them any more than I have to. But sometimes 2-3 days in the rocks require some boots.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! Very helpful, I was actually leaning towards the Easyboot Epics, but will look into the Gloves to. I will be using them ALOT!

What is the EasyCare's website?


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

My trainer uses Easycare Easyboots. They're really simply fit and put on. She only uses them when horses have lost a shoe or when their hooves are cracked.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just google it, EasyCare has a good website with lots of info on it. They send out a monthly newsletter also.

Just remember that most of the boots are really tough to get on the first few times. But after the horse has worn them and stretch them out, they get much easier. And you learn how to put them on and take them off. Gloves are the exception, They are much easier to put. Even the first time.

I slip them on and set the horses foot down. I then do the other foot, I really want the horse to twist and shift his weight around. Maybe even take a step or two, Then I come back and finish pulling the gaiter up and fasting everything up tight. The weight and movement seem to help get the toe pushed down into the boot.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried Easyboots and Old Macs. Old Macs were VERY bulky and hard to put on. Now with Easyboots I tried Epics (unfortunately I'm always overconcerned about unlocking - I had it happened on 1st trail ride I've been), Bares (they were pretty easy to put on, but they are not as snug as Epics), Gloves (didn't fit my horse), and Edge (the best tieing system). The trick with putting the boots on you pull the hoof forward and pul it on - took me like 20 secs for Bares and even faster for Edge.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW, the cheapest place to get Easyboots is valleyvet.com (not Easyboot company itself).


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I ended up trying to EasyBoot Glove, I'm still desiding what I think about it (started w/ just one), I ordered it from Jeffers Equine, it's cheaper then ValleyVet. 

I 'think' it fits pretty good, I was worried at first that it might be to snug, she was giving me alittle trouble yesterday (second time using it), but I think she's still getting use to it, and is antisipating me taking her over the gravel (she's very tender footed), I was worried her avoiding ment she was in pain (boot to tight), but once we get going she moves right along, so I'm thinking she's just still getting use to it.


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

We use the Renegades. Hands down, for us, they are the easiest to get on/off, we've never lost one even in the deepest and thickest of mud, no rubbing, no lost parts....they've just been great. We ride a lot of mountains and some pretty rough terrain. They girls have never slipped once even on wet slate and over mossy rocks in the rivers. We are always having to stop for our friend to find her boots. LOL!


----------



## JTImage (Jul 19, 2010)

I have used the Cavallo Simple boots on my horses for a number of years now and we LOVE them! I have used them on some very rigorous trail riding as well as jumping, barrel racing and arena work and have had nothing but success with them. I have found them to be by far the most durable, versatile, secure and easy to put on and off of all the brands of hoof boots I have tried. I have also found there customer service to be exceptional and have never experienced a problem in returning or exchanging a set of boots. They are always my recommendation for anyone looking for hoof boots!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Just my opinion on this, wouldn't these cause a horse's hooves to not strengthen? You're providing a way for a hoof to not even hit the ground, correct? Think about walking around barefoot. If you never have your feet are obviously very tender, but if you're used to it you're feet have gotten so tough you barely feel it. I believe it would be the sameway for a horse. I know a lot of younger horses that have hated walking on dirt roads and sometimes their feet have even begun to crack, but after a few months and good trims they don't mind the roads at all and their hooves have strengthened to be able to handle it. JMHO


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

Depends how much pain it's causing your horse. I mean, that's like if you twisted your ankle, and someone just telling you to walk it off. If the pain is constant and REALLY bad, then I'd say shoes or boots just so the horse wouldn't have to deal with that pain to "get used" to it.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

The thing about boots is that you can put them on & take them off easily. So you can leave them off if you're going on soft ground, and put them on for rocks & gravel. Just like you might go barefoot at the beach or in grass, but not on a rocky trail.


----------

